# Poor Lola is frightened to play...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

2 days ago Lola was playing with her favourite toy which is a tennis ball on a rope.. She loved to run after it when thrown, play tug, and chew it. The toy flipped up and hit her on the eye and she screeched then ran inside the house. Her eye was red and the conjunctiva swollen and she was holding it closed. I became alarmed when I opened her eye and saw the pupil was really constricted compared to the other dilated pupil. Being a nurse I was very concerned. So took her to vet straight away and turns out she was fine, just a sore eye and no corneal damage etc etc. Away we went with eye drops (getting these in is another story.. Turns Lola into a growling fiend). 

Anyway the point of my thread is that Lola and I went out to the back garden to play this morning as we usually do on my day off. I got her toy box down off the table (tennis balls, frisbee, chews, and that tug toy). As soon as I started taking out the toys she ran off, tail between her legs and off in to the house. She came back out and I thought I will hide all the toys except for her favourite purple tennis ball. She seemed like she wanted to play with her ball and usually I say "ready" before I throw to make sure I have her attention. As soon as I said "ready" she ran away again. She also ran away at the site of her frisbee. I came inside and found her just sitting in the living room looking sorry for herself. So I brought the purple ball in and just set it on the floor (bare in mind her eye getting hurt was nothing to do with this ball) and she sniffed it and went upstairs! 

I don't want her to miss out on having fun in the garden... She absolutely adores the garden and we run about like maniacs chasing each other! Poor girl!! I was aware to a point that this might happen, so straight after the vets we went to the park with her ball and frisbee and she played as normal. Today is a different story 

What do you think? Does she need more time? I don't want to push it but I can't have a pup scared of toys. Such a shame!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Lola Bear...
I'd be inclined to take it easy with her for a little, but I would bring some of her fav out door toys inside for a bit - sit on the floor and roll a ball backwards and forwards between your hands quite quickly, ignoring her - if she gets excited roll it to her. Once she is happily playing inside could try it outside...
What is she like on walks?
Has she decided that toys hurt or only toys in your garden?
Kiki had a scare with a helicopter fairly recently and she was awful immediately afterwards - anything remotely like a helicopter - police siren, lawnmower, motorbike, etc would make her bolt, she was even spooked by low flying birds....
I have tried to carry on as normal and we are at the point where she is less jumpy tending to freeze, rather than bolt, and then relax as she works out it is ok. Light aircraft are out a lot now as the weather is nicer and she doesn't like them at all - it is as if she can't hear me... but it is better than it was and I'm sure that in time she'll be ok, unless another helicopter zooms in and lands close to us again (surely unlikely!)
Poor Lolo I hope she gets over her scare soon...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Marzi... Will definitely try this. She tends not to be fussed with balls etc on walks but she was happy to play after the vets the other night. So maybe it is the back garden? Hmmm. Slowly slowly I think as you say. I wonder if a new toy might help? We are going out to do some work in the garden and garage today so will see if she comes out too. It's like she has post traumatic stress! Poor Kiki too! These poor little sensitive souls.

Ps I tried to add to your reputation for such a great post.. It wouldn't let me. It said I should share some reputation before giving anymore to Marzi! Pah!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor Lola. I wish I was there to hug her up!!! I think she has just had a fright. I would quietly take them out when she was out and just lie them on the ground. I think she will come round to them before to long. Maybe you could sit on the floor and play with the toys. That is always something Jake can't resist.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have constant issues like this with Honey. Once when she was a lot younger, I pulled her toy box across the floor and she was scared of the noise it made. Now even 5 months later she is still scared of it and will run away if I go to get toys out of it. She has become scared of so many things now and when we go to our holiday cottage, she will spend most of her time in the bathroom as she doesn't like the garden now that I've put a table and chairs in it! I never realised how hard it was to cope with nervousness until now and have every sympathy with you, although I'm sure Lola's situation is not as severe as Honey's. On the good side for me, Honey is having eye drops too for an eye infection but she sits stock still while I put them in -phew! She is extremely obedient but I sometimes wonder if it's to do with her submissive nature. x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How about smearing some peanut butter on her ball and then just putting it in the garden for her to find on her own. Poor Lola.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys... We were gardening all day and she hung outside with us no problem. But didn't play at all and spent very little time on the grass where the accident happened.. Usually she spends all her time on the grass. 

Donna-Lola would love your hugs! She's cuddled on my lap watching tv and she is SOO cute! She sniffed her yellow ball that we brought into house so that's something at least. We are going to try it outside tomorrow. Xx

Jane-poor Honey! She is very sensitive, wee soul! I hope Lola gets over this little fright and it isn't the start of sensitive behaviour. It must be devastating at times and I understand when you say you find it difficult to cope with. Today was so strange.. I'm so used to play being our way to bond and have fun. Her behaviour with her toys makes me sad. X

Thanks Cat! I will definitely be smearing peanut butter on everything tomorrow!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Just seen this, hope your little munchkin is back to her usual self again now xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Nadine,

She is still not fully engaged in play.. She is running after a ball now but not with the same spirit and vigour. The tug toy is an absolute no! Shame because she loved it. I'm happier though because she is getting a wee bit better.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Poor little girl, hope her eye is better now too x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep her eye is great!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Lola. That would of scared me too. Molly kind of had a toy episode a while back she was playing with her rubber gumby toy and it's and somehow got tangled in her mouth fur and she was whimpering and the toy was hanging from her mouth. I freaked out cause I couldn't get it out. I had no clue how it was stuck there but then realized it was tangled so managed to take it out. Of course she wasn't scared of it afterwards I think she has no fear. Now when she plays with it i'm always scared it will happen again so far so good.

With time I'm sure Lola will love her toys again


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Poor Lola. Hopefully she will get over her trauma and grow to love her toys again


----------

